# A human being was successfully cloned in Holland.



## Bat119 (Apr 14, 2019)

It was perfect in every way, except no matter what they tried they couldn't get the clone to stop using foul gestures and language. 
Finally, the enraged scientist in charge of the project pushed him out of a window, and the clone fell to his death.
Since he wasn't an actual human, the legal system couldn't figure out how the scientist should be charged. They finally charged him with making an obscene clone fall.


----------



## cooker613 (Apr 14, 2019)

Bat119 said:


> It was perfect in every way, except no matter what they tried they couldn't get the clone to stop using foul gestures and language.
> Finally, the enraged scientist in charge of the project pushed him out of a window, and the clone fell to his death.
> Since he wasn't an actual human, the legal system couldn't figure out how the scientist should be charged. They finally charged him with making an obscene clone fall.



Oy! I think you deserved to be punished by be sent to the puny-tensury in Punsylvania!


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 14, 2019)

Geez,,, more I read it the funnier it gets .


----------



## buzzy (Apr 14, 2019)

I don’t care who u are but thats classic funny right there


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 14, 2019)

I had to read it. Funny.


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 16, 2019)

cooker613 said:


> Oy! I think you deserved to be punished by be sent to the puny-tensury in Punsylvania!



Ah, come on.  He was just cloning around.


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 17, 2019)

Let's keep it rolling
 What do you get when you cross a rabbit and an anesthesiologist ?

The Ether Bunny.


----------



## Bat119 (Apr 17, 2019)

BigTurtle said:


> Let's keep it rolling



I started a new book last night, its about WD-40

found it in the non-friction section


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 17, 2019)

Bat119 said:


> I started a new book last night, its about WD-40
> 
> found it in the non-friction section


Hahahaha. Honestly the corny clean ones make me laugh more.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 17, 2019)

What do you call a guy with no arms or legs in a pile of leaves ? 


Russell .


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 17, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> What do you call a guy with no arms or legs in a pile of leaves ?
> 
> 
> Russell .


Oh Lord this is too good. LMAO.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 17, 2019)

BigTurtle said:


> Oh Lord this is too good. LMAO.


Never heard any of those ? Bunch of 'em . 

No arms or legs hanging on the wall ? 

Art


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 17, 2019)

I thought better about what I had posted. Deleted. Forgive me. Bon appetit.


----------

